# Optical Comparitor sold



## Charley Davidson (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like I finally sold my optical comparitor, a former employer has told me he'll take it. Got my full asking price but gotta take it in 2 payments $250 on 2/14 $750 on 3/14 luckily I found $200 in change in a bucket I have been saving & dipping into for the past year so I can eat till then.


----------



## davidh (Feb 4, 2014)

what else you got for sale ?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 4, 2014)

davidh said:


> what else you got for sale ?



I have this listed in the classifieds http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=68 or best offer

I'm gonna go through my shop and weed out some stuff this week that is of some value but realistically I'll probably never use. 

Did you get the little holder thing for the BB engraver I sent you separately? And I'm assuming everything was OK with the engraver.

Charley


----------



## Senna (Feb 5, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Looks like I finally sold my optical comparitor, a former employer has told me he'll take it. Got my full asking price but gotta take it in 2 payments $250 on 2/14 $750 on 3/14 luckily I found $200 in change in a bucket I have been saving & dipping into for the past year so I can eat till then.



I'm pleased to hear that you sold the OC. That was a nice unit.
Hope your fortunes are looking up.


----------



## davidh (Feb 5, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have this listed in the classifieds http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=68 or best offer
> 
> I'm gonna go through my shop and weed out some stuff this week that is of some value but realistically I'll probably never use.
> 
> ...



I did and thanks.  I have not tried the machine yet, I need to make some templates for it first. . . . . thanks.


----------

